# Looking to plant a windscreen . . .



## BigDaddyCMU (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all. I live in the thumb area of Michigan, and am looking to plant a wind/privacy screen around the rear of my property. I have about 900 linear feet to line with trees. I'm looking for something easy to maintain and quick growing. Right now, I am looking at the Norway Spruce. Is this a good choice? I'd prefer a conifer so that I can keep my privacy all winter long. Thanks in advance. 

Matt


----------



## RandyS (Feb 14, 2006)

Might want to check with your local extension agent. I know in NY they had a package you could buy for doing a windscreen. If I'm not mistaken it's not just a straight line of plants. Here white pines grow fast and are reasonably priced, also a bit brittle.


----------



## BigDaddyCMU (Feb 14, 2006)

Well I would be buying them at our local conservation district's spring tree sale. Very reasonable prices. I want a windscreen as well as a visual screen for the future when houses will be built behind me. They have white pine available among many others. I would like to have nice-sized trees, maybe 8 feet, within 5 years at the max. I'm looking at 3-4 year old transplants, 12-24", root pruned one time. Would this be a big advantage over 2-3 year old seedlings or plugs?


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 2, 2006)

*How much*

How much are you looking at for 3-4 year old transplants? Thanks


----------



## BigDaddyCMU (Mar 3, 2006)

I think it was around $75 for 50 trees.


----------

